# balls to the walls!!!!



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

all canam owners need to watch this lol man that was nice good vid


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

nice bike, but 2nd bike blue somehow??? I got that vid. 1st. IMO. could use a better tire to put the power down...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah sure does...........


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

jbadon said:


> all canam owners need to watch this lol man that was nice good vid


:thinking:

Thats a great video, love the exhaust sound on that brute. I wonder wich one it is? muzzy?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fixed it for ya :rockn: 

Cool Find.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure on the muzzy. Don't think so though. Muzzy is deeper sounding.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol reminds me of walker the last time I rode with him.... nice vid


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I was positive that was gonna be a Ham coming down the line! Awesome


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

aandryiii said:


> I was positive that was gonna be a Ham coming down the line! Awesome


 Naaa, it didnt sound that good and it wasnt going fast enough! :haha:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hater....:bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

lol, no sir. The only thing i hate is i dont know what exhaust he has on it! That brute sounds tuff!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I sent him a question asking what it was. Not sure how soon or if I'll get a response.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

sweet! :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great vid. Good to see a brute going full throttle!


----------

